# Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf R32 for 28,000?



## s3GTI (Jan 21, 2002)

*Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000?*

hoping that they would be around the same price...
actually i mean R32 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
well i doubt the R32 would be less than 40k but we can dream, right?
thx for fixing mistake mods! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[Modified by s3GTI, 4:09 PM 8-4-2002]


[Modified by s3GTI, 3:14 PM 8-21-2002]


----------



## Eric (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (s3GTI)*

The fit and finish of an Audi is superior that of a VW. I'll take the S3.


----------



## josh0855 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Eric)*

I agree i would go with the s3 also, however dont say "superior" both VW and AUDI have there finer points. Dont make it a contest to which is better.


----------



## VancouverA4 (Dec 30, 2000)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (s3GTI)*

Before I vote can someone tell me what a Golf RSI is?
I've never heard of it. I'm guessing a really high performance Golf.
What are the differences?


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (VancouverA4)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Before I vote can someone tell me what a Golf RSI is?[HR][/HR]​250ps, 3.2 liter 6 zylinder Vee-reihenmotor. 4motion Allradantrieb. 6 gang manual Getrieb. Recaro sportsitze. BBS Leichtmettallraeder.


----------



## VancouverA4 (Dec 30, 2000)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (TabulaRasa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Before I vote can someone tell me what a Golf RSI is?
250ps, 3.2 liter 6 zylinder Vee-reihenmotor. 4motion Allradantrieb. 6 gang manual Getrieb. Recaro sportsitze. BBS Leichtmettallraeder.







[HR][/HR]​Well it has 4motion which is likely the same Haldex system the Audi uses. 6 speed gearbox is the same, now is the motor the same as well?
It would seem to me that the cars are quite similar. In that case since they're the same price I'd go for the S3, plus you get free maintenance the first 4 years.


----------



## josh0855 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (VancouverA4)*



> Well it has 4motion which is likely the same Haldex system the Audi uses. 6 speed gearbox is the same, now is the motor the same as well?
> http://www.haldex.com
> Haldex was frist brought to VW in 1998, audi uses Torsen in there quattro. Haldex also supplyes VOLVO. "Haldes is used in vag cars that have a transverse mounted engen", example A3,S3,GTI. ....food for thought...


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (josh0855)*

Dood have you ever researched the A3 or the TT for that matter? they are based on the VW A4 chassis - which means it's the same drivetrain as an A4 Golf/Jetta. SO it would have a Haldex center diff. The big difference - the current S3 has a 1.8T in it. The golf "RSI" has a 3.2 v6 in it. I'd take the Audi just because I like the style better and 4 rings look better in the grille than the vw emblem


----------



## Col (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (billzcat1)*

If VW start upping bhp like the TDI's then I would go for the 1.8T version Golf. TDI's now at 150bhp and about 200 bhp with a chip!


----------



## Audi_4ever (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (s3GTI)*

I would pick the audi!


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Audi_4ever)*









































Definitely the S3.


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Col)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If VW start upping bhp like the TDI's then I would go for the 1.8T version Golf. TDI's now at 150bhp and about 200 bhp with a chip!







[HR][/HR]​New S3=225hp + chip=255+ hp


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (TabulaRasa)*

Das gut Farfeghnugen!!


----------



## OnE.EIGHTT (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (9VW23yrs)*

I don't know how you could afford either but I would go with the S3 jsut because it is an s3


----------



## '86 Jetta D (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (eurokustoms2.0)*

i'm all about the S3


[Modified by '86 Jetta D, 6:26 AM 9-1-2002]


----------



## hitupWS (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? ('86 Jetta D)*

they need to bring the s3 as fast as they can!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A3JET (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (hitupWS)*

quote:[HR][/HR]they need to bring the s3 as fast as they can!!!!!!!!!!







[HR][/HR]​agreed


----------



## EA337-1.8T (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? ('86 Jetta D)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i'm all about the S3, the beettle is just horrible[HR][/HR]​What? a beetle? ITS the *Golf* RSI not Beetle RSI. 
I will buy the Golf RSI , and turbo it , and say to all of you bye!


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Eric)*

i'd buy both of them


----------



## GOLFERO (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (tenacious jett)*

S3 price in Mexico: $41000


----------



## s3GTI (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (GOLFERO)*

quote:[HR][/HR]S3 price in Mexico: $41000







[HR][/HR]​sheesh!


----------



## Captain Haddock (May 22, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (s3GTI)*

I'd go for a nice Passat!


----------



## alva000 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Captain Haddock)*

A little info for the Golf Rsi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://www.motornet.ie/news/articles/31120106.phtml 
http://www.carmemories.com/cgi-bin/viewzoom.cgi?image=1617


----------



## QuattRover (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (alva000)*

Can't wait to try both http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (9VW23yrs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
New S3=225hp + chip=255+ hp[HR][/HR]​Any S3 (210 or 225) with a chip, exhaust and sports cats can release 265BHP or more...and over 280lb-ft of torque.
Very pleasant indeed....


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Ess Three)*

I for one am waiting to see the S3/A3 on the US shores. I'd buy one in a heart beat!!!! I hope that the new S3/A3 is the one with the TT styling ques. Bring it and I'll buy it.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mori (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (mr_e1974)*


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Mori)*

this is much better:


----------



## Mori (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (MAX_POWER)*

Virtual Tuning








Check these out:


----------



## s3GTI (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Mori)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​WOW!


----------



## s3GTI (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (s3GTI)*

oh yeah, I HATE YOU!!! damn i wish they sold it here


----------



## Mori (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (s3GTI)*

Nothing like a good Recaro.







Those ones are also mounted in the Audi RS4. Odd that the S4 didn't get them.


----------



## bmxvr6 (Dec 11, 2000)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Mori)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheFNMan (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (bmxvr6)*

dammm i wish we had these cars over here they are so hot


----------



## Mori (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (TheFNMan)*

Thnx for the props guys.


----------



## golfgl99 (Feb 27, 2000)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Mori)*

is audi planning on bringing the s3 over any time soon?


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (golfgl99)*

i'll take the S3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (golfgl99)*

quote:[HR][/HR]is audi planning on bringing the s3 over any time soon?[HR][/HR]​From what I hear people say they seem to think so when the new generations come out...personally I've been asking that for about the last 3 years and they keep saying,"there are no plans for that vehicle here in the USA at this time." The rumors as of late seem to be of the feeling that the A3/S3 will be here next fall...I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## hotani (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000?*









Thought I would throw up a pic of the R32 since there are so many of the S3!!
I certainly hope they bring the S3 for the 2004 model year as rumored; and I certainly hope they *DO NOT* remodel it with the TT fixings - Yuck. I think the current body style of the S3 is absolutely gorgeous!!! and yes, that is my choice! I'll take silver please.


----------



## Mr.Gerbik (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (TabulaRasa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








































Definitely the S3.







[HR][/HR]​i theenk im een love


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (TheFNMan)*

S3 for me.....on another note...here's a diesel sitting on 19's....I dig that...courtesy of http://www.audiworld.com


----------



## hotani (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000?*

Actually, let me rephrase my answer (I originally said S3). If the S3 gets redesigned to look like a TT on steroids, I do NOT want it - give me an R32.
Having said that, I think the current rendition of the S3 is my favorite car period. Audi: please keep it as is and send it over!!!


----------



## s3GTI (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (hotani)*

i think i changed my mind too, having an R32 in the states would be cool because it looks like a golf with a bodykit and wheels, right? no one 
else would know... heh







does the R32 have the front wheel drive biased all wheel drive system?


[Modified by s3GTI, 12:06 PM 8-5-2002]


----------



## hotani (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (s3GTI)*

Yes - everything on that platform (TT, A3, Golf, Jetta) with AWD has Haldex. Which is fine, I just wish they would switch the bias to the rear!!


----------



## JettJagwar II (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (hotani)*

the S3 of course, audi has a way better warranty.
D_J


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (JettJagwar II)*

The current S3 just looks too good, so thats my choice.


----------



## Projekt-Chick (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (TheFNMan)*

S3 definetely!!!! for sure!!!! positive!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## keegan (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Projekt-Chick)*

Yep, S3. After I saw that completely smooth silver diesel in PVW a few months ago, I can't stop thinking about. I think the jetta may get a face lift.


----------



## harley (May 17, 2001)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (hotani)*









the r32, cause its a vr.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (s3GTI)*

Without a doubt, the Audi A3 when brought to North America will be my next car.
I have a good feeling that if priced right, the A3 will become a smash hit for VaG when brought to the US. Hatches are growing in popularity here and the A3, since first sight when I lived overseas, has been in my mind. It's a stunning design and if the price/performance is right it will be spectacular.
In fact, I think it will do a good job of taking the enthusiast Jetta VR6 buyers and converting them o Audis.
One suggestion on pricing that I've seen is a 1.8T based A3 starting at around $24,900 and scaling up to around $32,900 with an "S" model somewhere around $35,000. Regardless, that will be fantastic.


----------



## Savington (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (TheFNMan)*

For 28 grand? I don't like the wider, hunkered down look of the S3. I don't like the fact that the R32 gives us a sport suspension and 13 HP over the WRX for 4 grand more. Know what I'd spend My Money on? For 28 grand? I'd get a used GTI 1.8T and toss 10g into it. 300 HP, 1.0g+ on the skidpad, and no dumb blue and yellow trim. Wow, that looks stupid.







Wanna see my ultimate dream car? 35g. Look at my signature.


----------



## DaForceFedGTI (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Savington)*


----------



## A4SilverRings (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Savington)*

quote:[HR][/HR]For 28 grand? I don't like the wider, hunkered down look of the S3. I don't like the fact that the R32 gives us a sport suspension and 13 HP over the WRX for 4 grand more.[HR][/HR]​WRX?! whoa dude, where'd you style go? you better hope your WRX is fast as heeelll so you can ditch the scene cuz i sure as hell wouldn't want to be seen in it
Oh yeah, S3 for me. Hell I'll prolly cash in my 02 A4 for one. Are we getting the S3? or just the A3? sorry it's late and I don't want to read the whole thread.


[Modified by A4SilverRings, 2:45 AM 8-27-2002]


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Savington)*

quote:[HR][/HR]For 28 grand? I don't like the wider, hunkered down look of the S3. 
[HR][/HR]​To each, their own.
It's maybe as well, as you're never going to get the option to buy one anyway








quote:[HR][/HR]
Know what I'd spend My Money on? For 28 grand? I'd get a used GTI 1.8T and toss 10g into it. 300 HP, 1.0g+ on the skidpad, 
[HR][/HR]​...and your point?
You throw all this money into something with FWD that sits and spins the tyres away whilst the standard S3/R32 dissapear into the sunset. Well done.
Do you really think that throwing $10k into a Golf GTI will make it that much better than the likes of an S3/R32?
It's good to see that you've never driven either....there are some things that $10k just can't solve.

quote:[HR][/HR]
and no dumb blue and yellow trim. Wow, that looks stupid.








[HR][/HR]​...and we all know of the 'inspirational' choice of fabrics and colours offered on the Golf / Jetta 1.8T's...








And besides...on a car like the S3 there are 3 colours of alcantara and colours of leather adding up to plenty of choices...even for you, so I'm sure even you could find something that pleases you. 
Mori and I picked what we did, because we liked it, and we can...you can't.
But basic Golf / Jetta fabric isn't an option...sorry!

quote:[HR][/HR]
Wanna see my ultimate dream car? 35g. Look at my signature.
My Dream Machine: Nimbus Grey 2003 Jetta GL 1.8T with APR Stage III kit, APR Downpipe, Forge Motorsports Intercooler, APR Springs, Koni Shocks, Sparco seats, Simpson harnesses, Momo steering wheel, Schmidt Race2000 18x9 & 18x10.5, Bridgestone Potenza S-03 225/35YR18 & 265/35YR18, and a Konigseder wide body kit. All for the price of a new R32.
[HR][/HR]​Wow. Your dream huh?
You don't have much of an imagination do you? 
A Jetta? That well known high performance handling dream...








I feel for you...most peoples dreams are somewhat higher.

quote:[HR][/HR]
Whaddya say, Dr. Pischetsrieder?
[HR][/HR]​I think he'd say 'buy the R32'....at least that way you'll look like you have some class. 


[Modified by Ess Three, 3:34 PM 8-27-2002]


----------



## Khahn (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Ess Three)*















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## farfrummugen (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (harley)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








the r32, cause its a vr.[HR][/HR]​vr shmee r gimme the s3 in yelloy please. and if they redesign the s3 i will hate audi for eternity.


----------



## Savington (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Ess Three)*

quote:[HR][/HR]For 28 grand? I don't like the wider, hunkered down look of the S3. 

To each, their own.
It's maybe as well, as you're never going to get the option to buy one anyway









Know what I'd spend My Money on? For 28 grand? I'd get a used GTI 1.8T and toss 10g into it. 300 HP, 1.0g+ on the skidpad, 

...and your point?
You throw all this money into something with FWD that sits and spins the tyres away whilst the standard S3/R32 dissapear into the sunset. Well done.
Do you really think that throwing $10k into a Golf GTI will make it that much better than the likes of an S3/R32?
It's good to see that you've never driven either....there are some things that $10k just can't solve.
and no dumb blue and yellow trim. Wow, that looks stupid.









...and we all know of the 'inspirational' choice of fabrics and colours offered on the Golf / Jetta 1.8T's...








And besides...on a car like the S3 there are 3 colours of alcantara and colours of leather adding up to plenty of choices...even for you, so I'm sure even you could find something that pleases you. 
Mori and I picked what we did, because we liked it, and we can...you can't.
But basic Golf / Jetta fabric isn't an option...sorry!
Wanna see my ultimate dream car? 35g. Look at my signature.
My Dream Machine: Nimbus Grey 2003 Jetta GL 1.8T with APR Stage III kit, APR Downpipe, Forge Motorsports Intercooler, APR Springs, Koni Shocks, Sparco seats, Simpson harnesses, Momo steering wheel, Schmidt Race2000 18x9 & 18x10.5, Bridgestone Potenza S-03 225/35YR18 & 265/35YR18, and a Konigseder wide body kit. All for the price of a new R32.

Wow. Your dream huh?
You don't have much of an imagination do you? 
A Jetta? That well known high performance handling dream...








I feel for you...most peoples dreams are somewhat higher.
Whaddya say, Dr. Pischetsrieder?

I think he'd say 'buy the R32'....at least that way you'll look like you have some class. 

[Modified by Ess Three, 3:34 PM 8-27-2002][HR][/HR]​I myself laughed at the last one. 
But rethink the 10k thing.. APR Stage III is four grand, you toss some H&R Coilovers on for 8k, and then rims and a set of bridgestones... comes out to around 12k. the extra 7 in my dream ride is from wildly expensive wheels, body kits, brakes, and the leather seats. Only reason I don't like the R32 is that it's too damned expensive







You don't get absurd performance, although i do like the rims.








BTW: My dream would be something like that because I know that I can achieve that. I like keeping my dreams in check with reality so it's not just wishful thinking for the rest of my life. The Iveco Stralis with a 50 foot double decker trailer with three heavily modified GTI's is my ultimate dream. That, and a 69 Camaro 427 Baldwin Motion Phase III. 500 HP, 535 lb. ft., and an 11.4 1/4 mile stock.


----------



## personne12 (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Mori)*

How much do both cars weigh. I know the r32 is really heavy. If it weighd as much as the standard golf than it would fly. Someone made a comment about the wrx. Well because the r32 is so heavy the wrx can beat the pants off it for 2k less. I would choose the S3 because audi seems a little classier. Plus with a little extra mony you could have 265 hp and way mor torque, whereas the r32 would cost a lot to make any faster. If I paid that much for a car I would want it to beat an acura rsx or even the turbo s beatle for that matter. But the S3 is way cooler, plus if you got one here everyone would be like, "what tha [email protected]#$ is that. That car is nice!"


----------



## Savington (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (personne12)*

the only reason I don't like the S3 is because I've never been a fan of the MkIII, and the tail lights are practically ripped from the Mk3. Other then that, the styling could grow on me.


----------



## eock1 (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Mori)*

as long as the S3 looks like the last one pictured (black wheels) there is no contest. S3 all the way 
I really don't like the white tails.....


----------



## anlance337 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (QuattRover)*

fruit..........


----------



## passaturbo (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (TheFNMan)*

I love A3 but I'll take R32 for simple reason V6. Add a turbo to that baby and no 1.8t can mess with you, besides its more unique.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (passaturbo)*

I choose this.....












[Modified by aliengti, 12:34 AM 9-29-2002]


----------



## dbcoop (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (aliengti)*

Autoweek reports VW has been working to certify the R32 in the US (and should know within two weeks if it will.) To me there's something not quite right about a 3250lb. "hot hatch."


----------



## Mty_Cupra (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (TheFNMan)*

I think you had to have considered the Leon Cupra R in this comparison, it might a les powerfull but it's a good bang for your buck....


----------



## Max Rebo (Apr 11, 1999)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Savington)*

quote:[HR][/HR]For 28 grand? I don't like the wider, hunkered down look of the S3. I don't like the fact that the R32 gives us a sport suspension and 13 HP over the WRX for 4 grand more. Know what I'd spend My Money on? For 28 grand? I'd get a used GTI 1.8T and toss 10g into it. 300 HP, 1.0g+ on the skidpad, and no dumb blue and yellow trim. Wow, that looks stupid.







Wanna see my ultimate dream car? 35g. Look at my signature.[HR][/HR]​No way in hell can you put only $10k into a $25k Jetta and get a properly setup sports sedan. Price out everything, including labor, and you'll be way over $40k. Also show me a FWD Jetta that can hit 1.0g+ on the skid pad.


----------



## Zero4875 (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Max Rebo)*

RS2. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Aphoric (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Zero4875)*

quote:[HR][/HR]RS2. 'Nuff said.[HR][/HR]​


----------



## dudley (Jul 16, 2000)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (TheFNMan)*

A bit of a moot point.
The official word from Audi USA is that no A3 or S3 will come over to US.
A great pity.
GTI GLX VR6
2000


----------



## s3GTI (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (dudley)*

i hope you are wrong


----------



## grue (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (s3GTI)*

I'll be getting the R32. S3 is a 4 cylinder...ick.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (grue)*

I dont totally shun 4 cylinders engines, especially turboed ones. But the 3.2l VR6 is a beast. I's take the 6 also. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## grue (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (aliengti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I dont totally shun 4 cylinders engines, especially turboed ones. But the 3.2l VR6 is a beast. I's take the 6 also. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Well, a 4 cylinder in a 3000+lb car is being overworked







A Lotus or whatever, sure, but not for our machines.
Granted, I've yet to actually drive an R32, but having driven an S3, I can say it's a darned fun car. I wouldn't mind having both, though... Stage III on the S3, leave the R32 stock


----------



## JPP (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (grue)*

If you ask me. Definately S3. Just because it is Audi and I am an AudiFreak


----------



## GeeTeeEyeVR6 (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (JPP)*

so whats the weight for the s3? and lets say i was to buy one in germany and ship it over, how much would it cost after taxes and all that fun stuff? not like it's gonna happen, but i can dream can't i?


[Modified by GeeTeeEyeVR6, 3:17 AM 11-9-2002]


----------



## K-heim Kid (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (GeeTeeEyeVR6)*

My friend has an S3 in the States. Total cost was about $29.000 after shipping, etc. He bought the car used with ca. 1700Km which saved about 5 grand vs. a new purchase.


----------



## WilliamWestfall (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (K-heim Kid)*

anyone have more pictures of S3's?
PLEASE!


----------



## Mori (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (ugottagettajetta)*


----------



## Mori (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (ugottagettajetta)*


----------



## s3GTI (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Mori)*

yum


----------



## Unique Bora (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (grue)*

Can someone please explain to me why they won't bring the S3 over? Is it the fact that someone wouldnt pay almost 30k for a hatchback? Well Audi should read these boards and I think if they introducted them into the US markets they wouldnt have a problem selling them! That S3 is so beautiful (and the blonde girl compliments that car very nicely







)


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Unique Bora)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Can someone please explain to me why they won't bring the S3 over? Is it the fact that someone wouldnt pay almost 30k for a hatchback? Well Audi should read these boards and I think if they introducted them into the US markets they wouldnt have a problem selling them! That S3 is so beautiful (and the blonde girl compliments that car very nicely







)[HR][/HR]​Audi of America believed that there wouldn't be a market for this car, there is a possibility when new redesign model will be announced then we can get here.. which is planned for 2004/2005


----------



## '97Trek2.0 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (paul99)*

actually i saw two s3's in the US the other day. I was driving on I-70 through the mountians of colorado and i saw two cars covered in black and white stickers and some other crap as to confuse your eyes so you can't tell what it is but my good eyes weren't confused and right next to me were two s3's driving one right behind the other. both of the guys in the cars had headsets on talking to eachother. If you ask me i'm guessing they were testing the cars. 
This is not the first time i have seen something like this on I-70. Last winter i saw three toyotas driving in the same fashion all covered up. 


[Modified by '97Trek2.0, 12:51 PM 11-11-2002]


----------



## s3GTI (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? ('97Trek2.0)*

i wish i saw them on I-70 over here


----------



## JPP (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (s3GTI)*

Does anyone have more pics of that yellow S3 with a pretty girl. I would like to see more pics of that car


----------



## WhiteBoy2.0 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (TheFNMan)*

well i once drove in an A3(hehe)







, and it was quite nice, now the S3 with
the peppy engine and the better interior i bet it's hella ride and i'd definitely buy it,
i don't care if it's a hatchback or not, it looks sexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxy















(don't think you can compare it to a golf) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (paul99)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Can someone please explain to me why they won't bring the S3 over? Is it the fact that someone wouldnt pay almost 30k for a hatchback? Well Audi should read these boards and I think if they introducted them into the US markets they wouldnt have a problem selling them! That S3 is so beautiful (and the blonde girl compliments that car very nicely







)
Audi of America believed that there wouldn't be a market for this car, there is a possibility when new redesign model will be announced then we can get here.. which is planned for 2004/2005[HR][/HR]​Last I heard, that was exactly the plan, If you figure that Mercedes Benz now sell a hatchback over here, and that BMW and Porsche are both entertaining ideas of doing the same, what would it hurt to bring the A3/S3 over as well? 
BTW A3/S3s are avaiable in North America, you just have to go to mexico to get it, last time I checked Audis mexico website S3s were going for 45K USD.


----------



## IndiGTI1.8 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (s3GTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]R32 would be less than 40k but we can dream, right?[HR][/HR]​Actually the S4 cost about 40K so if they try and charge me 38K for the S3 I will get the S4. and tell them to kiss my butt for charging to much money for a great car.


----------



## Schnell-Corrado (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (s3GTI)*

s3
fer shizzo


----------



## josh0855 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (s3GTI)*

I think I would go with the R32 because of the such limited production....ofcorce being in America getting a imported S3 would be even more rare ummmm decisions decisions


----------



## Das Pike (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (josh0855)*

Definitely an S3.


----------



## Unique Bora (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (josh0855)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think I would go with the R32 because of the such limited production....ofcorce being in America getting a imported S3 would be even more rare ummmm decisions decisions







[HR][/HR]​I personally think the R32 is going to be a waste of money. Granted the interior is amazing, visually its equally as nice, and it goes without saying that the R32 engine is going to be a beast, the 4-motion, GREAT--BUT, the MK5's are on the horizon, and Im sure the 3.2 is going to be available in ALL of the cars. I dont know too much about the MK5's, but Im pretty confident in saying that they will all be available with the 3.2 and 4-motion. Now since this a comparsion between the S3 or the R32.....Im not about to pay 30k for a VW hatchback, no matter how hot it is. An Audi is an Audi. You feel it when you get in, and you feel it after you close the door. When its time for me to buy a new car after Im done with my Jetta....its Audi all the way. And if I CAN, it will be S3 all the way. If not, S4 all the way lol those S3's are so hot!!!


----------



## Lunchobox (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (s3GTI)*

hmm, hard choice, but prolly a r32, no a s3, crap to hard of a choice, i cant decide, right now id take either... i turn 16 in 5 days. lol


----------



## mistahill (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (s3GTI)*

I would rather go for the s3 exept that.... the only audi rdealer in the area (dalmarmotors) are absolute sht to their customers , my vw dealer is much nicer. r32 takes it on service


----------



## mt30V (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (mistahill)*

3.2 VR6 S3 = $40k
3.2 VR6 Golf = $30k
Everything is as it should be in the Universe.


----------



## Mori (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (The Pit)*

Since when is an S3 a VR6?


----------



## mt30V (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Mori)*

I was just speculating on how these two cars will be priced and equipped when both are available in the US. It's always seemed to me that any Audi could be as much as $10k more than a similar VW.


----------



## Mori (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (The Pit)*

Yeah but the current S3 is a 1.8T.


----------



## mt30V (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Mori)*

Yes sir, it is. And it's a beautiful motor. The trouble is we will never see the S3 here in it's present configuration. It'll be the next generation S3 and I'm just guessing they might put that new motor in it too.


----------



## Mori (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (The Pit)*

Thought you meant current gen S3. The next gen is rumoured to have a 3.2 VR6 (called V6) like the R32 and new 3.2 TT. It should have a power upgrade to around 280HP.


----------



## mt30V (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Mori)*

It's safe to say we envy you guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Wish we had the A3/S3 here as it is. I'm repeating myself but I haven't seen an Audi 2-door (3-door)yet that doesn't have ME written all over it.


----------



## s3GTI (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (VR6 Mk3)*

quote:[HR][/HR]this thread has been going for almost 11 months...its still on my damn recent topics list [HR][/HR]​


----------



## dudley (Jul 16, 2000)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (s3GTI)*

I've seen the A3/S3 in England and it's a tremendous sled. It's obviously a bit golf-ish but there's something about it that I really like. If it were over here, I would get one.
Let's hope that when it comes over, it won't be absurdly priced. It will have to be quite a bit less than the A4/S4 because it's a smaller car and a hatchback. But it will have to be a bit more than the top Golf because it's an Audi. It will compete with similar models now from Mercedes F-class or whatever that is, etc. so it will have to be competitive with those.
I'm pretending that I know what I'm talking about!
Just bring the next generation A3/S3 over!
00 Golf GTI GLX
CD Changer/Additional cup holder/Child seat in back.


----------



## 98JettaGTsurfur (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (dudley)*

i love the s3! id def try for the audi, just as long as its not the "new stlye" they are coming out with because they are hideous


----------



## GTI_V (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (s3GTI)*

What an awesome choice. These were the same choices for my next car after my GTI 1.8t 5-speed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Point_Blank (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Mori)*

r 32 has more power


----------



## s3GTI (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Point_Blank)*

But the S3 might be easier to mod for less $$$.


----------



## VWMarco (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (MAX_POWER)*

quote:[HR][/HR]this is much better:







[HR][/HR]​Nice HONDA CIVIC! j/k


----------



## VWMarco (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (billzcat1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Dood have you ever researched the A3 or the TT for that matter? they are based on the VW A4 chassis - which means it's the same drivetrain as an A4 Golf/Jetta. [HR][/HR]​DUDE! (that's how it's spelled correctly







) The A3/TT are NOT based on the A4 chassis. The A4 platform is shared with the Passat and A6, utilizing a longitudinal (sp?) engine layout, thus using a Torsen all wheel drive system. The A3/TT/Golf/Jetta share the same platform, which uses a transverse layout and a Haldex all wheel drive system.


----------



## GeeTeeEyeVR6 (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (VWMarco)*

dude, he mean the VW A4 chassis aka Mk4 chassis, not the B5 chassis used by the AUDI A4. i guess technically you are both right, ,kinda


----------



## mark4 (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (GeeTeeEyeVR6)*

Personally I would by the R32 and use the £3000+ ($5000) I saved on getting a supercharger and radar detector!
Come on - they are both well made and the Golf has a far better spec than any other golf (inside and out). Plus 6 cylinder potential. With forced induction it would blow the S3 away! Besides S3s are very common over here, I have yet to see an R32!


----------



## VWMarco (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (mark4)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Personally I would by the R32 and use the £3000+ ($5000) I saved on getting a supercharger and radar detector!
Come on - they are both well made and the Golf has a far better spec than any other golf (inside and out). Plus 6 cylinder potential. With forced induction it would blow the S3 away! Besides S3s are very common over here, I have yet to see an R32![HR][/HR]​I see your point. Since we don't have A3s/S3s here in the States, these cars are more attractive to us, especially since VW branding is still considered not as prestigeous as Audi just yet.
So, the R32 is built on the older Golf platform and the new A3 is built on the new Golf platform? Is this correct?


----------



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (s3GTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]But the S3 might be easier to mod for less $$$. 







[HR][/HR]​Where did you find this Cartoon dyno?


----------



## s3GTI (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (PineappleMonkey)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Where did you find this Cartoon dyno? [HR][/HR]​Heheh...it's here www.apreurope.com


----------



## Point Dexter (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (TabulaRasa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Before I vote can someone tell me what a Golf RSI is?
250ps, 3.2 liter 6 zylinder Vee-reihenmotor. 4motion Allradantrieb. 6 gang manual Getrieb. Recaro sportsitze. BBS Leichtmettallraeder.







[HR][/HR]​wunderbar! das ist zehr scheones


----------



## passingout101 (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (s3GTI)*

if the S3 is a 1.8T yeah. if the new s3 is going to be vr6 then neither. i dont want no stinking VR6.


----------



## qkslvr (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Mori)*

quote:[HR][/HR]































































































































[HR][/HR]​I wish i could see all these pictures... As for me... I LOVE Audi's and especially the S3


----------



## DLW (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (TabulaRasa)*

they shouldnt even be compared, S3 will have more power, better engine, and a better finish and for the same amount of money, which would you get...hmmmm


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (POPE)*

quote:[HR][/HR]they shouldnt even be compared, S3 will have more power, better engine, and a better finish and for the same amount of money, which would you get...hmmmm[HR][/HR]​That's the thing though... there is no way they will be the same money...
The TT 3.2 is supposed to go for $40-45K and that is with *the same engine as the R32* (according to Vortex, the engine, programming exhaust gear ratios etc are identical between the R32 and the TT 3.2 (meaning one is marketed with less HP so as not to step on the others toes) that is already over $10k price difference.
The S3 is supposed to have 280 hp do you think they will sell over here for significantly less than the TT3.2(250 hp)? I don't think so...


----------



## e m k a e i v (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Mori)*

Since they are bringing the 4-door S3's here... I would have to go with the 2-door R32!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bizatch hatch (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (9VW23yrs)*

New S3=225hp + chip=255+ hp[/QUOTE]

I hope the new S3 has much more than 225hp since the A3 already has 250 w/ the 3.2L.


----------



## Richard from the UK (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000?*

The new S3 will have the FSI version of the 3.2 V6, which develops 280bhp.
There will also be an RS3 with a Twin-Turbo version of the 3.2 V6 and 350bhp!!


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Richard from the UK)*

is the A3 or S3 slated to come to the states soon?


----------



## s3GTI (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Richard from the UK)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The new S3 will have the FSI version of the 3.2 V6, which develops 280bhp.
There will also be an RS3 with a Twin-Turbo version of the 3.2 V6 and 350bhp!![HR][/HR]​


----------



## s3GTI (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (s3GTI)*

When will the A5 gen S3 be out?


----------



## Mori (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (s3GTI)*

Considering that the 2nd generation S3 is just around the corner, the 5th gen will be in 15 years or so.


----------



## s3GTI (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (Mori)*

I meant A5 platform.


----------



## platinum (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (s3GTI)*

im confused on the pricing. how much is the s3. or no one really knows. 
platinum


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (platinum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *platinum* »_im confused on the pricing. how much is the s3. or no one really knows. 
platinum

Very freaking expensive. Way more than anyone on this board want's it to be. There are going to be some major wake up calls when the final pricing is announced for the US version of the A3.


----------



## ElectronFlux (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (CruiseVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CruiseVW* »_is the A3 or S3 slated to come to the states soon?

well since the A3 has yet to get here (late 2004) I suppose the next S3 won't show up for a year or so afterwards.


----------



## Mori (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (ElectronFlux)*

The S3 will show up in 2004/2005 in Europe.


----------



## 03HATCH (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (GTI_V)*

hey sorry to bother, im lookin for a S3 badge if anyone can help me it would be great thanks 
mike


----------



## s3GTI (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Would you buy an S3 for 28,000, or an Golf RSI for 28,000? (03HATCH)*

IM Cullen


----------

